# Value of used tools



## Texasguy (Mar 31, 2007)

My sister lives in MD and her husband died suddenly last month. She has to move immediately and is trying to sell most of her possessions.

The question is, what is the best way to sell her husbands garage full of tools? Yard sale, auction, or classified ads? She has no idea how to value the tools.

Should she group them together (all hand tools, all electrict tools, etc.) or sell them one peice at a time?

Any help appreciated on this!


----------



## Big Mackey (May 18, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your brother in-law 

I would think the tools would sell for about half the price they cost new (more or less depending on condition) in the local paper. I would group some of the tools together, like this= (mechanics tools) (circular-saw, jig-saw, drill) (air compressor, air tools) (hammer, pry-bar, level, tape measure)

Maybe donate some of the carpentry tools to habitat for humanity http://www.habitat.org/ It might make her feel good to know her husbands tools are being used to build homes for the homeless/poor

The last place would be a pawn shop, But they will rip her off, because that's what they do.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Big M nailed it. Just what I would say, too. Thanks.
Mike
(14,000+ Posts on Various DIY forums over the years.)
P.S. I'm a former Texas guy too. Born in Texarkana, raised in Gladewater (Gregg Co.) in the North EastTexas oilfield near Longview. 
Mike


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Big Mackey said:


> I am sorry to hear about your brother in-law
> 
> I would think the tools would sell for about half the price they cost new (more or less depending on condition) in the local paper. I would group some of the tools together, like this= (mechanics tools) (circular-saw, jig-saw, drill) (air compressor, air tools) (hammer, pry-bar, level, tape measure)
> 
> ...


I agree, the value of used tools would be 1/2 or less.

Very good suggestion regarding donating the tools to "Habitat For Humanity"...


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

If it were me, I would run a small classified "Estate Sale" and see if she can find a few impartial guys who could give her some price ideas...eBay is a great way to check if pricing is low or high. Good luck!


----------



## Texasguy (Mar 31, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the sympathy and the advice guys. 

I never would have thought of Habitat for Humanity! I'll pass along all of the suggestions and this will give my sister at least some clue as to how to dispose of these things.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

There is a classified section at woodnet (http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php ). Also craigslist is pretty good outlet for tools. Key thing if you post online is pictures and descriptions. It may be possible to sell all as one lot if say its a woodworking shop with decent tools. If its a mix of automotive, household repair tools and misc hand tools it will be less valuable.

Also the quality of the tools will be a big factor in their resale ability. Brands like black and decker, craftsman, royobi, ridgid, kobalt, harbor freight, chicago electric, and others will have limited resale. Brands like Delta, Powermatic, General, Milwaukee, Makita, grizzly, Porter Cable and maybe dewalt will have higher resale. Age doesn't always matter. A 1950s Delta Unisaw in good to fair condition will all parts will sell for close to its new price for instance. A 5 year old craftsman table saw will be worth almost nothing.

If you have any "Big Iron" things like table saws, jointers, planers, etc. let me know and I can give you a bit more guidance for maximizing your return. Also, if you have old woodworking hand tools like planes, chisels, etc. they can have value even if they are very old.


----------

